# Tis the Season *Pics*



## Melissa Miller

I WILL SAY IT! Its Christmas!!!!!!

I am putting up decorations tomorrow. 

Its supposed to get real cold here tomorrow or the next day. I have a lot of freaking decorations and I am putting them up. Several houses in our neighborhood put their lights up last week. 

These dogs had so much **** cheese tonight..hehe... they are going to be fat.


----------



## Doggie Nut

Melissa, you've done it again! These are award winners! Your kids are adorable as always! I especially love the one of Goldie & the 3 bears and Stogie in the Santa hat! Glad you are feeling good enough to spend time behind the camera!


----------



## havanesebyha

Awh ....Melissa ....I love the teddy bears with the white puppy! That's Goldie - The Teddy Bear  What a nice way to start off the holidays! You must be feeling better - (((((((Hugs))))))))


----------



## Lina

Goldie the Teddy Bear is just too cute!!! I also love Stogie with the Santa hat. TOO CUTE. 

On a side note, it's amazing how much he has lightened compared to your avatar pic! How much time is there between the two pics?


----------



## Havtahava

I still say that Goldie and the 3 bears is adorable! 
I think Stogie and the ornaments is my fav!

Faboo!! I love your work!

Lina, good eye! or should I say "GMTA"? I was asking Melissa about that earlier. I noticed that as well.


----------



## Lina

Kimberly, I think I just noticed because I always thought that Kubrick looks a lot like puppy Stogie, except that Kubrick is not as light. Now they really don't look alike at all! It's too bad really because I would love to have a Stogie stud-muffin lookalike! LOL.


----------



## Melissa Miller

Well if you look at my avatar and black on his back could really be his tail. His tail is black with a white tip. But if you look at his chest, its close to the same. 

I was just telling Kimberly he goes through stages, and right now he is in a "light" stage. He has darker hairs coming in on some spots and some parts he will be light. I think Brindles always change but keep some dark. He changes ALL the time, every few months. My avatar was last March. 

And thanks everyone, I have more of both of them I can post tomorrow. And you can see these bigger if you click on them. 

Melissa


----------



## Melissa Miller

Lina how old is Kubrick?


----------



## Melissa Miller

Here is Stogie around 5 months and then 9-10 months old when he finished his championship.


----------



## Lina

He's a week shy of 7 months, so he's still pretty young but he's still really dark... here's a pic I literally JUST took of him. Please excuse the completely ungroomed look, but he was asleep after a bath RLH and I hadn't brushed him yet. LOL.


----------



## Lina

Stogie is definitely lighter than Kubrick. Kubrick has darker legs (though the inside of his legs are almost white they are so light).

I guess Stogie is one of a kind.


----------



## Lina

Actually, looking at it again, I think they are pretty close to the same color, just a shade or two different.


----------



## Melissa Miller

OH MY GOSH 
He is so cute!!!!! 

He is probably going to have Stogies silver head, but he is a tad darker then. Not too much, you can see Stogies show pic and they have really similar coloring. I bet Kubrick keeps more of his black. 

Stogies daddy Noah is pretty much white/silver and some black.


----------



## Lina

Also, Stogie was SO CUTE as a puppy! That's an adorable photo, Melissa!


----------



## Lina

Kubrick would thank you for the compliment but he's wiped out on the couch. Little stinker.

Melissa, I do think he will keep more of the black and that would make sense as Kubrick's mom is entirely black.


----------



## Melissa Miller

Thank you! I have tortured them behind the camera since birth.  

I like Kubricks hair! It looks so havanese and puppyish. Im surprised my dogs have ANY hair based on what I pick up everyday on the floors.


----------



## Lina

I was a little ashamed of my ungroomed pic, so here are two of him with his hair pulled back. It still falls forward after a second, though. 

The second pic is a little weird because his neck hair wasn't brushed thoroughly... my fault.

And Kubrick really has been losing a lot more hair than usual, but I only notice it when I brush him, not around the house. Hopefully it will stay that way.

Err and I just realized I sort of hijacked your Christmas pic thread, Melissa. SORRY!


----------



## CapotesMom

Here's my Christmas Furbabies!!

I thought I'd take my own christmas pics, but now seeing Melissa's I'm going to have to tie her down and set up an appointment since she's so close!! It would be unfair NOT to bring him to her..lol


----------



## ChristineL

Melissa, what great photos! Do you make them into Xmas cards? Fabulous shots


----------



## Gableshavs

Sooooo when can we purchase a Melissa Miller calendar, please do tell? I think your photos are some of the most creative and beautiful that I've seen. 
Paula


----------



## Thumper

Melissa,

Those are GORGEOUS pictures! You should package those up and put them in every darn Hallmark store! I'd buy 'em!!!!! Precious!!!!

Kara


----------



## Carol

Melissa, your pics are unbelievable! Your havs are beautiful!


----------



## Paige

Gorgeous pictures Melissa. I love the one with Goldie and the bears, too cute. Stogie is as handsome as ever.

Mindy love your picture with Capote, he is so cute..


----------



## Gableshavs

Oh my Gosh I get it, Goldie locks and the three bears, that's as my students say, "super cute".


----------



## Kathy

LOVE EM ALL!!!!!!!! Goldie and the three bears, love it, but at first I was playing "find the dog"! lol


----------



## Missy

Melissa, I have to admit to being a little bah humbug this year. I am just not ready for the hoopla (or the cold)- but all it took was your great photos and your adorable babies to put me in the holiday spirit. Not sure how Cash will be the with the tree--- Jasper left it alone-- but my little Cash Monster may be another story.


----------



## mckennasedona

Melissa, those are wonderful pics. I love Goldie and the three bears. How cute is that. Stogie, as always, is a handsome fellow. 

They definitely will get us in the Christmas spirit.


----------



## Judy A

Love the photos, Melissa...especially Stogie in the Santa hat and the three bears is a hoot! I have to get Thanksgiving over before I can think of Christmas!


----------



## Melissa Miller

Thanks everyone!

Missy... we go to Hawaii for Christmas/New Years. So I never put up anything because of the hastle. We leave this year on Christmas Day so I want to enjoy my decorations. Im just making it Thanksmas.  It never gets cold here, so I am really excited for the cold weather. Usually on the holidays we are in shorts.


----------



## Missy

I love combining holidays- in our mixed marriage- we do it a lot. There is "Chirstmakah" "Eastover" My husband would love "Thanksmas" he is always griping about how Christmas has become so commercial and the pressure to make it the most special day of the year has taken away the true meaning. We love thanksgiving because it feels like what holidays should be, friends, family and food and just one day!!!

One year we'll meet you in Hawaii-- that sounds devine.


----------



## Julie

Great pictures Melissa!Love them all-especially the one of Stogie in his Santa hat,and the forst one of Goldie with the 3 bears.So sweet.Nothing can be cuter though then Stogie as a puppy in his tux.What an adorable guy!:kiss:

Nice pictures of Capote too Mindy--I love your cat!So dignified looking!


----------



## irnfit

How could you not get in the Christmas spirit after seeing those pictures. "Goldi"locks is the cutest, especially with her tongue out and smiling. Stogie is still as handsome as ever. Great job, Melissa.


----------



## ama0722

Wow you guys are already up the pics! Melissa- I love those pics  I have one with my maltese with her favorite toy "Cubby" bears but not that quality <BG> and the Santa Hat should be a card cover!

Mindy-very cute, I love your cat's eyes!

Lina- Kubrick is always adorable even unbrushed!

Amanda


----------



## Missy

Are you feeling better Melissa? taking these cute pictures must take your mind off your infection.


----------



## Melissa Miller

Im about to go to the doctor. I am feeling better, but I probably over did it a tad yesterday. At least I feel fine now, thats the big thing. Now I this hole just has to heel. At least I was able to pack it myself yesterday. WOOHOO! 

Thanks for asking. 

I think my cards are going to be Stogie in the hat on the front and the Goldie across the inside. Who wants one? hehe


----------



## Julie

I do!:whoo::becky::whoo:

You have 2 of the cutest havs on the planet and are such a creative photographer.....wow!


----------



## Lina

I want one too!!!!!


----------



## Melissa Miller

Julie... I HAD to be creative, no telling what you are going to have Quincy do! HAHAHAHA. Thanks! I was thinking that Julie might put Quincy in a stocking, hehe.


----------



## mckennasedona

> he is always griping about how Christmas has become so commercial and the pressure to make it the most special day of the year has taken away the true meaning.


Missy, you are describing my husband to a tee. He really dislikes Christmas but will grudgingly help me choose a tree and set it up, when I decide I want one. Some years I skip it. After that, he's done! He likes the Christmas spirit but hates the commercialism and the hype and the pressure to buy the perfect gift.


----------



## Thumper

Oh gosh..I see a "husband pattern" here, I've heard mine mimic those exact WORDS!

In fact we had a convo the other days along the lines that "I used to like Christmas until I married "scrooge"", LOL, and it was more of joking-type comment...but he HATES the commercialism and getting pushed over in stores and the rude people fighting for parking spots, etc.

In some ways, Christmas brings out the worst and Best in people!

I loathe decorating the house. It is SO much work, I'd love to skip a year of it, lol....but my children would get upset. It takes me a day or two just to get the tree decorated right and the staircase! ack!

Melissa, I'll gladly take a card, or two!!! 

Kara


----------



## Lina

Susan, I guess I'm the opposite because I love to shop for the perfect gift. Some years I spend months thinking about what I will get everyone. It doesn't even have to be expensive, but I love having a person open my present and know that I chose the perfect thing. It's probably self-fulfilling, but I think not only does it make me feel good, it makes them feel good. I usually come up with most of the gifts my fiance gives to his family too as he also hates/isn't good at doing it. I don't mind.

As far as gifts to each other, I will sometimes let him know what I want and sometimes he will go out and buy me something that I mentioned that I wanted. This year we actually told each other what we wanted so we already know what we will be getting.


----------



## Julie

Melissa--:hug: What a great idea!I hadn't even thought about photographing Quincy.We are battling severe beard staining and it's depressing...and of course a decent picture shows it off so well!:hurt:

Lina--you're going to get that awesome camera I want aren't you?:boink:


----------



## Lina

Julie, yes yes I am! :whoo:


----------



## Julie

You lucky thing!:hug:


----------



## marjrc

Melissa, those are stunning photos!! Yet again, you've come up with such perfect pictures to showcase your babies' beauty and characters. I love them.

Kathy wrote: _"Goldie and the three bears, love it, but at first I was playing "find the dog"! lol "_ Funny, I was thinking of that Sesame Street song ... "One of these things doesn't belong here" ! LOL

Goldie is a cutie pie and Stogie is as smokey as ever. I LOVE the photo of him with the ornaments and who can ever forget that one of him at 5 months in that tux? Gorgeous!!!

If you are selling cards, then YES, I want one as well!!! Just pm me if you decide to make some and I'll give you my postal address. I'm not kidding either!! 

Lina, Kubrick is gorgeous! His colors are stunning and he'll be a constant enigma because I'm sure he'll change a lot as he grows older. Cute!

Mindy, your cat is so regal! Very nice pic of the cat and of Capote, the sweetiepie. 

Hmmmmmm....... so does this mean I have to come up with something else for the DECEMBER Photo Challenge, now??? LOL  That's o.k., I had a backup plan. lol


----------



## Melissa Miller

HAHAHAHA... you can keep the Dec theme. I had an idea..Ill pm you. 

I was just going to mail yall one of of my Christmas Cards, if you want a blank set, they are like a $1 a piece and have to be in 25 quantity. 

OH and Goldie does have some staining, nothing a little photoshop cant change.


----------



## Brady's mom

Wow, what wonderful pictures!


----------



## mckennasedona

> I guess I'm the opposite because I love to shop for the perfect gift


Lina, you sound just like my sister. She LOVES Christmas shopping. 
My DH doesn't mind buying gifts but prefers the spontaneous ones not the "It's Christmas so I have to buy you a gift" stuff. I don't really mind Christmas shopping but the older people get the less they need or want. My mom and my father-in-law are the toughest! Mom's busy getting rid of stuff and my FIL is retired and moved in with his daughter, thus they have two households worth of stuff!

Sorry to hijack the thread.........I think Goldie Stogie Christmas cards would be fabulous.


----------



## pjewel

Melissa,

Your pictures are, as always, incredible. Makes me want to ship Milo to you for his first glamour shot. I usually get photos of his back half, or the back of his head as he takes off for parts unknown. You can definitely count me in for a card (cards if you were serious about purchasing them).

Lina,

I can't believe how much lighter Kubrick is getting. He looks as if he's be a lot more like Stogie than you think.

Mindy,

Capote looks gorgeous and the cat looks regal. Great photos.


----------



## mintchip

Great photos!
Melissa I'm glad you are feeling better.
Sally


----------



## Gableshavs

I want cards. Those photos are beautiful.
Paula


----------



## whitBmom

Those pictures are great!! I love how fun they are, and I am so happy that the holidays are coming!! Whoohooo!!


----------



## Gracie's Mom

WOW!!! Melissa, you are an amazing photographer!!! The pictures are great!! Where do you find such great props? How do you set them up so well? Any tips that you can pass along?

Karen


----------



## Alexa

The first picture is just about the cutest dog photo I've ever seen....so clever!!


----------



## judith

melissa, we have gone to hawaii every year for years until we got coco. are taking stoogie and goldie?


----------



## lfung5

Great pictures Melissa. I especially love the one's of Goldie and the bears!


----------



## Doggie Nut

Melissa.....what's the update on your condition? Hope you got a good report! Can't wait to see the other pics of your Sexy guy & Goldilocks!


----------



## Melissa Miller

The doc was cool, he said everything is healing nicely and is sending me to a new doctor. I have to get on top of it before I go to Africa. If this happened over there, it would be scary. But I am doing better and the packing is not near as painful!!!! 

Thank you so much for asking! Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Doggie Nut

Great to hear! Happy Thanksgiving to you too!


----------



## JASHavanese

Melissa Miller said:


> I WILL SAY IT! Its Christmas!!!!!!
> 
> I am putting up decorations tomorrow.
> 
> Its supposed to get real cold here tomorrow or the next day. I have a lot of freaking decorations and I am putting them up. Several houses in our neighborhood put their lights up last week.
> 
> These dogs had so much **** cheese tonight..hehe... they are going to be fat.


I hear you got snow up in Dallas today! You can come visit me and warm up a little....and um....bring your camera  Darn girl, you're GOOD!!


----------



## JASHavanese

Melissa Miller said:


> OH MY GOSH
> He is so cute!!!!!
> 
> He is probably going to have Stogies silver head, but he is a tad darker then. Not too much, you can see Stogies show pic and they have really similar coloring. I bet Kubrick keeps more of his black.
> 
> Stogies daddy Noah is pretty much white/silver and some black.


Is Noah back home now?


----------



## irnfit

Happy Holidays from Kodi and Shelby - click the link below.

http://www.elfyourself.com/?id=9583922910


----------



## Leeann

OMG Michele that was a hoot, Kodi & Shelby make great elfs.


----------



## Tritia

Oh my..are those not the cutest pics!!?!?!
Your pups are adorable and wow, what a great photographer you are!


----------



## Laurief

Michele, that was adorable, and I had to try it- hope it worked!
http://www.elfyourself.com/?id=9585389241


----------



## irnfit

It worked, Laurie ound:


----------



## Laurief

I cant stop laughing at these!! Lily & Kodi look so much alike!
Where inthe world did you find this??


----------



## irnfit

Ssshh, but somebody on the yahoo list sent it.


----------



## Paige

I found the elf yourself last Christmas and sent them to my friends and family with them being elfs. I haven't tried the dogs yet.


----------



## Melissa Miller

Those are hillarious! Your dogs make great elfs!


----------



## mintchip

Happy Holidays from our house to yours!
Just trying to get a good Christmas card shot:frusty:
Hitting the mall may have been easier!


----------



## irnfit

This is one I did of the whole bunch!

http://www.elfyourself.com/?id=9595599524


----------



## marjrc

LOL!! O.k.......... those are such a hoot that I had to make one from all our furbabies.

http://www.elfyourself.com/?id=9595378705


----------



## Jane

I am loving all these holiday photos - great shot of your two, Sally!

Melissa, I adore the one of Goldie with the three white teddy bears...it reminded me of that Sesame Street ditty, "One of these things is not like the others...." :biggrin1:

I am slow to get on the Christmas bandwagon....I'm still digesting turkey from my gluttonous Thanksgiving feast....


----------



## JASHavanese

mintchip said:


> Happy Holidays from our house to yours!
> Just trying to get a good Christmas card shot:frusty:
> Hitting the mall may have been easier!


That's a darling picture Sally. They just need to be moved a little closer together which is really easy to do. If you want help, yell.


----------



## Havtahava

Sally, I love the card with Comet & Oliver! Great job!


----------



## Laurief

Michele & Marj, love the new elfs!! Every time I watch one of them, I giggle, they way they dance is just too funny!!

Here are the pics of my xmas guys, very very hard to get 3 to sit close, and sit still, and look at the camera at the same time - yikes. These are not perfect, but good enough for me.


----------



## Paige

Love the pictures and the elfs. Keep them comming.


----------



## irnfit

Laurie, they look so cute. I love them against the red background.


----------



## Lina

Laurie, the three L's look adorable! Love the pics.


----------



## tejanoHavs

Melissa Miller said:


> I WILL SAY IT! Its Christmas!!!!!!
> 
> I am putting up decorations tomorrow.
> 
> Its supposed to get real cold here tomorrow or the next day. I have a lot of freaking decorations and I am putting them up. Several houses in our neighborhood put their lights up last week.
> 
> These dogs had so much **** cheese tonight..hehe... they are going to be fat.


LOL....our dogs have been feasting on leftover cheese cubes too <g>. Love the photos of Goldie and Stogie. Goldie looks like the princess she rightly is with those 3 bears and I love Stogie's expression in the shot with the Santa cap. I'm expecting a Melissa Miller coffee table book of Hav shots to be published any day now. And I want a signed copy <vbg>


----------



## marjrc

Laurie those are great!!!!! I really love the 2nd one as they are all looking right at the camera. You did a great job and they are so adorable!!


----------



## Julie

Michele and Laurie--
Those elves are funny!They even got Robbie's attention!ound:
Cute picture Sally--you just need a lighter background so we can find Comet!He is so cute!

Laurie--I love the 2nd picture too!Adorable!


----------



## Laurief

Thanks guys, the second pic is the one I did for our Xmas card this year. Forget the human kids, now it is the puppies time!! I did it online thru shutterfly, and I love them!! The elf thing just makes me laugh out loud, no matter who's faces are one there!! I am so excited for the holidays now, I just ordered the hide a bee and hide a squirrel for my guys. I cannot wait!


----------



## MaddiesMom

Oh my gosh! Stogie and Kubrick *do* look very similar! They could be brothers. Melissa, your pictures are wonderful, as usual!


----------



## Missy

Burrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## Jane

Oooooohh, Missy! Great snow photos of Jasper and Cash. Poor Cash looks cold with that "snow-beard"! Does it just fall off or melt off, or you have to pull it off?


----------



## Poornima

Absolutely adorable pictures of all the furbabies! Melissa Goldie and the three bears is my favorite. Stogie looks handsome! Missy, loved your boys snoozing in the snow. Sally great picture of your furabbies. I can relate to your frustration. I have been trying to take Benji and Lizzie's picture together for quite sometime and unless I follow them every minute, I don't think I will have one! :frusty:


----------



## Wesleysmom

*Christmas photo*

Here's my first attempt at posting a photo, so please tell me if it's too big and how to fix.
Here's my Wesley(5 months) and his 2 legged brother and sister, Evan and Christine. My children are very well trained when it comes to taking photos, I'm still working on the pooch! But I was EXETREMLy happy with the outcome.


----------



## irnfit

Great picture. You did good.
You have a beautiful family, furry and not!


----------



## Callalilly

Welcome to the forum! Your puppy is so cute, I love his coloring. Is he all white with black ears? I really like your photo, was that in a studio?

Lisa


----------



## havaluv

Wesley's Mom, I can see why you are happy with that photo! Wow! It's just gorgeous...a keeper for sure!


----------



## mintchip

Hav a Merry Christmas and a grrrrrrrreat new year Everyone!!!


----------



## Doggie Nut

WELCOME WESLEYSMOM! WHAT A GORGEOUS FAM YOU HAVE! MINTCHIP THAT IS AN AWESOME PIC! LOVE THAT PRECIOUS FACE! MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## Wesleysmom

Lisa- Yes he's white with black/brown ears. No I took the picture at my house with a piece of black velvet and lots of sunlight and a tin bit of photo editing. I'm a photographer(mostly weddings and outdoors) but I throw stuff together to do my own indoors.
Thanks for all the wonderful compliments!!!:whoo:


----------



## Wesleysmom

mintchip said:


> Hav a Merry Christmas and a grrrrrrrreat new year Everyone!!!


How old is your hav? I'm tryin gto figure out how to have Wesley groomed in the future and I want to keep him a lot like he is now(he's 5 months) and wondering what kind of cut you have or if he's still a pup.
Thanks! 
What a great pic!!!


----------



## Paige

:welcome: Wesley and his Mom. You have a beautiful family.

Love everyones pictures. They are all so cute.

If it ever stops raining or Nigel stops playing in the mud, I will take pictures of the boys.


----------



## marjrc

Lanette, that is a sweet, sweet picture! What beautiful kids you have ... all 3 of them!


----------



## ama0722

*Happy Holidays to Everyone*

From Dora & Amanda


----------



## mintchip

adorable!!!


----------



## Missy

what a great picture of Dora!!!


----------



## mckennasedona

All of the holiday themed photos are terrific. They really put me in the holiday mood.


----------



## Paige

Dora is aDORAble as usual.


----------

